# My first 60 gallon FOWLR aquarium video



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## josh00498 (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice looking !! :yourock::nicefish:


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks good :thumbsup:! Your trigger doesn't try to eat your shrimp?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I have my trigger in for few days and he's doing fine with my shrimp and my clowns. My lion kinda wanted to eat the clowns couple time but now they all get along


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Keep you eye out for stocking behavior from your lion, they like to sneak up on their prey at night and attack. I am surprised that the lion and trigger leave the shrimp alone. I guess anything is possible usually they will go for them.


----------

